# Looking at a silencer for my G19 Gen3 are there recommendations?



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a G19 Gen 3 that I am interested in putting a silencer on, Looking for recommendations?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I've got a SilencerCo Osprey on my G41. Changing the piston will allow this suppressor to be used on anything from .45ACP down to 9mm. It makes the G41 sound about like a .22, so no ear protection is needed. Of course, the .45ACP is subsonic, so it will respond to a suppressor better than a supersonic 9mm round.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Look at the AAC TiRANT for 9mm.


----------

